# whats your .02 on Abuse-Resistant Board



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

have a customer who wants abuse - resistant board in his new home or plaster because he thinks drywall is too easy to dent etc. i have worked with this stuff 1 other time and was having a hard time to get the screws to recess or was it just me.. i would hate to try to hang and finish a hole house in this stuff if i can't get the screws to recess. stuff reminded me of cement board !


----------



## drywallOne (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi there ! 

here is my 2 pennies 

Abuse is great 4 feet up off of the floor but thats all that is needed ,the reason your screws are striping is beacuse the drywall is so hard ,i prefer to lay it down so you can screw off the tapered edge lol if your standing it up then you need 20 gage steel studs or a vary course wood screw.

hope this helped


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

It won't help the joints that you fill with mud, because most supplied mud like CGC stuff is really soft.

It's also a PITA to screw off because the paper mushrooms so easily.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I plastered a room once that was done for a special needs child ( No 2buck it wasnt for me :jester And they lined the room with plywood first then drywalled it so he couldnt kick holes in the walls, It worked well.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

drywall guy158 said:


> have a customer who wants abuse - resistant board in his new home or plaster because he thinks drywall is too easy to dent etc. i have worked with this stuff 1 other time and was having a hard time to get the screws to recess or was it just me.. i would hate to try to hang and finish a hole house in this stuff if i can't get the screws to recess. stuff reminded me of cement board !


It is tough alright have a church with a major addition starting next week and all the classrooms specked out impact resistant to 8' high, what a bi-ach (forget using the ball peen hammer for screws sticking out)(Yes a ball peen hammer great on paper pops just a little one that fits into my back pocket) Not hanging it though. Last one i did a couple of years ago classrooms and hallway in a preschool had it up only the first 4 ft. Seen a guy drive a lift into it and didn't even dent it... What in the world would anyone want that in there home anyway what the heck kinda people live there ??? Tell him just to go with 5/8 or if he is that concerned do it in rock & 1/8" plaster ....


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the replies ! this home is a 5 bed room 4,000 sq foot home hope i can just go with reg drywall. the real kick in the a$$ these people don't even have kids !!! 2 people for this size of home is crazy!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I plastered a room once that was done for a special needs child ( No 2buck it wasnt for me :jester And they lined the room with plywood first then drywalled it so he couldnt kick holes in the walls, It worked well.


the abuse board is tougher than plywood cazna,and heavy as hell,but yeah i know a contractor buddy who does what your talking about,don't know which way would be cheaper though,told him he should check price of abuse board.
and as silver said,the ball peen hammer will be your best buddy on the stuff:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Built some raquetball courts a few years back with the stuff and was impressed with it. :thumbsup:

We were screwing into steel studs and don't recall any screw problems. 

Price wasn't that much greater than regular 5/8" and thought it would be good stuff for a rental property.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I've worked with it on two builds. If you got a normal screw gun corded, you'll be fine.

I used Dewalt back then. Cutting and breaking it can be a bitch i felt like i knew karate after doing three floors of hallways. in a low income housing complex.

It makes sense in a hallway the one i was doing then was less than 4' if i had to flip a sheet i had to pack it into a unit just to do it.:thumbup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I personally don't like the stuff. The one thing I found when screwing is just set your depth a little deeper then you normally would. The stuff is so hard that what would normally be a popped screw will hold just fine. And I always had to level 5 the stuff to get it to look the same as the rest of wall after paint.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

maybe glue it into place and use few screws to hold it while it sets.


----------

